# Marriott's Sunset Pointe on Hilton Head - 2 BR- 7/29-8/5 - 7 nights - $625



## cgards (Jun 14, 2016)

**2 units available at Marriott's Sunset Pointe at Shelter Cover on Hilton Head**

Both units are 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, full kitchen, in-unit laundry, air-conditioning. Views of Shelter Cove and pool. Walk to restaurants. Beach minutes away with free transportation.

No additional fees.

PM me if interested.

Resort website: http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...bour-point-and-sunset-pointe-at-shelter-cove/


----------



## kberlin1179 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Is this still available?*

Also, is there any flexibility on the nights??  As in checking in Thurs. vs. Fri


----------



## jdking (Jun 29, 2016)

*Marriott's Sunset Pointe on Hilton Head*

I am interested in one of these units, on the date you listed, if it is still available. 

How do we complete the transaction?


----------



## cgards (Jul 1, 2016)

These units have been rented.


----------

